# Wie lange hält eine SSD?



## Aer0 (22. Oktober 2012)

*Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Hallo,ich hab vor mir zu weihnachten eine SSd zu holen,genau die ssd 830 series als 256 GB version von samsung,die soll ja ziemlich gut sein.
wieviel jahre kann ich die SSd nutzen wenn sie jeden tag für gameing,office und downloads genutzt wird(hohe belastung) das maximal 10% bits "weg" sind?
sonst würde ich lieber zu einer 10.000rpm hdd greifen,laut dem internet soll diese hier:
Western Digital WD5000HHTZ 500 GB
besser als normale 7200rpm hdds sein.
was von beidem entfehlt ihr mir? ich hätte schon gerne das die SSD 5 jahre hält(eher unwarscheinlich?)


----------



## Bennz (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

die 128gb 830er hatt im write dauertest über 4.26 petabytes schon lange überschritten die 256gb version könnte rein rechnerich das doppelte schaffen, wie lange sie aber hallten wird kann keiner sagen was aber auch auf die HDD zutrifft.

ich glaub so 2,5gb nur schreiben jeden tag in den 5 jahren wären das. warum willst du die ssd mit downloads belasten? hast du ne gigabit internet verbindung das es nötig wäre?


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Moin,
man liest immer von Durchschnittlicher Lebensdauer x bei  durchschnittlicher Benutzung X. Was ist X? Intel und Microssoft geben  als Durchschnittswert 18-20gb pro tag an. Sandisc nur 4. 
Jeder Hesteller gibt einen TBW wert aus (Terrabyte written).So nennt  ScanDisk z.B. für eine 120-GByte-SSD einen TBW-Wert von 80 TBW.  Bei  etwa 250 Arbeitstage für das Jahr 2011 und einer täglichen Nutzung  von 4  Gbyte an Daten würde die SSD Lebensdauer 80 Jahre betragen:
4 GByte * 250 Tage = ungefähr 1 Terabyte im Jahr -> 80 TBW/1Terabyte = 80 Jahre 
Bei einer täglichen Nutzung von 20 GByte würde die Lebensdauer übrigens  auf 16 Jahre schrumpfen. Immer noch genügend. 

Du solltest also die nächsten Jahre überstehen. Und bevor deine SSD aufgibt, ist der rest des pcs am ende

* samsung gibt für 830er SSD in 256GB ein TBW von 1250 an







Quelle: SSD Lebensdauer


----------



## Aer0 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

ich rüste meinen pc gerne auf ,manchmal neue gpu,manchmal neues chipset + cpu + ram,dann ist ja alles gut.dann werde ich mir doch die samsung ssd holen,danke


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

ganz ganz grob kann man sagen ... Speicherplatz der SSD x 5 000 - 10 000 = Max. zur Verfügung stehende Schreiblast. Selbst wenn du jeden tag mehrere GB schreibst,kannst du das Teil idr noch deinen Enkelkinder vererben


----------



## Aer0 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

wenn ich den meine ssd andrehen wollen würde sagen die,spinnst du da ist ja selbst mein usb stick schneller


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Wenn man mit einer ssd ordentlich umgeht, überlebt sie dich!!


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*



target2804 schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einer ssd ordentlich umgeht, überlebt sie dich!!


 
Solange es keine OCZ ist.


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

vlt kann dich auch dieser Screen beruhigen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin weißt gott nicht zimperlich mit ihr umgegangen  Alter so ziemlich genau 2 Jahre


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

SSDs wie die 256er Samsung 830 können petabyteweise Daten schreiben bis sie aufgeben.
Deine SSD wird länger überleben als du sie benutzen willst 

Kleine Rechnung dazu:
10.000 Schreibzyklen bei 256GB wären grob 2,5 Petabyte (die die Samsungs auch im Realtest erreichen ohne Probleme).
Selbst wenn du 200 GB am Tag schreibst, was sehr viel ist, würde die SSD theoretisch grob 35 Jahre lang halten.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Prognosen über Prognosen, In Endeffekt kann dir das keiner genau sagen. So gesehen ist eine SSD unsterblich, wer bitte schön, speichert am Tag 25gb das Tag täglich? Keine 90%.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> wer bitte schön, speichert am Tag 25gb das Tag täglich?


 
Ich. Ein paar 100GB pro Woche üblicherweise. Mal mehr, mal weniger.
Die Datenmengen kommen zu Stande wenn man viel mit Videos arbeitet... einmal die Tonspur von der Bildspur getrennt bei nem (fast) unkomprimierten FullHD Film und schon haste 20GB weg - dann bearbeiten, kodieren und wieder muxen und schon sind 50GB weg. 

Das passiert momentan alles auf ner Crucial M4 512GB - und vermutlich wird die das noch eine sehr lange Zeit mitmachen.


----------



## Aer0 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

*Soooo Update:*

5 Jahre sind vorbei, und was soll ich sagen, ihr hattet alle recht!

Ich benutze jetzt seid fast 5 jahren eine Samsung SSD 830 mit 256 GB
- 23,8TB wurden schon geschrieben.
- Es wurde KEIN Reserve Block genutzt.
- Wear level current Value ist : 91(%?)       Raw Data: 294

Ich denke, sie wird durchaus länger halten als ich sie nutzen will.

Danke für eure Beratung, ich könnte mir heute nichtmehr vorstellen ohne SSD zu leben, habe inzwischen 3 Stück, für z.B. Notebook und 2. PC, alles verschiedene Generationen von Samsung.


----------



## JackA (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Ich halte mittlerweile Abstand zu Samsung SSDs. Hatte eine sehr gut bewertete 840 mit 3 Jahren Garantie und exakt nach 3 Jahren und 2 Wochen wurde sie urplötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.
Hab dann nochmal die Bewertungen angesehen und erschreckend viele gesehen, die exakt nach 3 Jahren und ein paar Wochen die Grätsche machen. Das kann kein Zufall sein.


----------



## Aer0 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Werds mir mal merken, ich hatte allerdings bisher nochnie Probleme, und hoffe einfach mal, dass es so bleibt mit Samsung SSDs.

In meinem 2. PC steckt eine Samsung 840 mit 120GB.
Wieviele Jahre ich sie schon habe kann ich nicht sagen, hab gerade ein SMART Programm offen,
1,1TB geschrieben
Wear Level A(hex) Rohwert, bzw 99(%?)
Hat auch nur 560 Betriebsstunden, manche würden sagen, da lohnt sich ne SSD evtl nicht, aber ich könnte nichtmehr ohne

In Meinem Notebook, das ist gerade zu faul bin zu holen ist ne Samsung 950 drin in m2 größe ( vermute ich) auf jedenfall mit Sata Interface.
Sollte mal eine der SSDs nachgeben werde ich euch auch wieder informieren


----------



## taks (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Ich hab auch mehrere 840er die schon 4+ Jahre im Einsatz sind


----------



## razzor1984 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Wenn ich mch recht erinnere hatte die 840er Evo ja massive FW probleme die sie nie richtig in den griff bekommen haben, dann gabs mal ein Problem haftes FW update was auch eine 840er und auch die pro variante killen konnte.

Zur history SSDs:
Früher musste man panik haben, zu OCZ zeiten wars sehr wild 
Meine vertex 60gb hatte knappe 30 FW updates hinter sich und bei sehr vielen fixes war immer die rede von "imminent datalos"   
Früher wars recht wild, da konnte einem die SSD qausi wirklich unterm hintern einfach so weg "sterben" <1 jahr im betrieb.
Meine Leidensgeschichte war dann die OCZ Vector: hatte von der 3 Stück - zwei davon wurden 3 mal RMAED und bekam schlussendlich jweils dann den toshiba Nachfolger. Eine hat bis heute "überlebt" 

Von Samsung SSDs kann ich bist dato nur gutes berichten, keinen einzigen defekt. Die 830er,850er/pro&evo geht es laut Smart gut. Die Pro hat sogar schon knappe 30Tb geschrieben und hat noch immer keine reduktion der verschleiß Regulierung.
Für mich sind SSDs nun mehr als ausgereift!

Was mir noch zu hdds so spontan einfällt:
Hitchi war ein super Hersteller - trauere ihnen immer noch nach - hatten sehr langlebige platten
WD neigt aus meiner sicht schnell zu fehlerhaften sektoren - Blue/green serie - Die Red ist auch nicht so viel besser .......
HGST - dürften sich die hitachi und toshiba designes als blaupause genommen haben, manche platte sind auch sehr zuverlässig
Seagte - epic Fail mit der alten 3tb baracuda - die sind ihnen wie Fliegen gestorben, die 4T ST4000DM000 - ist bis jetzt ein guter dauerläufer, interessant ist die neue Serie IRON Wolfe bzw skyhawk da sie angeblich besser lager haben


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Die 840Evo hatte keine FW-Probleme sondern weitaus gravierendere Probleme^^

Das war der erste Einsatz von TLC-Speicher und der ging in die Hose, da die ersten TLC-Zellen von Samsung ihre Ladungen nicht sauber lange Zeit halten konnten. Das hatte zur Folge, dass bei mehrere Monate alten Daten die Ladungszustände so stark vom soll abweichten, dass die Fehlerkorrektur der SSD hart überlastet war und die Daten nur noch in KB/s lesbar waren.
Ein Firmware-Update löste das problem mit einem billigen Trick: Immer wenn die SSD sonst nichts zu tun hatte suchte sie Daten, die älter als sagen wir 4 Wochen waren (der genaue Zeitrahmen ist unbekannt) und schrieb sie neu in eine andere Zelle. So waren Daten nie "alt" und immer schnell lesbar. Auf Kosten der Schreibvorgänge natürlich aber das ist wie schon erwähnt ja kein problem.

Die OCZ-Platten sind reihenweise am Controllertod gestorben damals das stimmt - aber auch hier war es nicht der Speicher oder Schreibzyklen sondern schlichter spontaner Chiptod.


Übrigens interessanter Uralter Thread: Die Crucial M4 von der ich oben berichte in einem Post aus dem Jahre 2012 lebt immer noch. Mittlerweile in einem Office-PC eines Bekannten... und die hat WIRKLICH viel geschrieben.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wie lange hält eine SSD?*

Komplett vergessen das die 840er den TLC HW bug hatten - man wird sehen wie lange die Chips überleben, denke dass selbst diese SSDs eher von neuer HW abgelöst werden als dass sie einfach so sterben.


----------

